# GPS Receiver GP-E2 - allowed use in Israel & hands-on experience



## candyman (Dec 14, 2012)

I have 2 questions regarding the GPS Receiver GP-E2.

1. Are there restrictions when entering a country like Israel to bring and use this receiver? (Maybe someone from israel can answer this)
2. What is your experience in the use of the GPS - accurate etc

I read this : http://blog.martinbaileyphotography.com/2012/05/14/podcast-335-canon-gps-receiver-gp-e2-review/

Hoping to get some replies here from your experience. Thanks!


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: GPS Receiver GP-E2 - allowance & experience*

If you use a smartphone, you can easily just take a picture with it on the location you currently are and synchronize the gps data in Lightroom. Maybe that is an alternative for you. It could be complicated when you're driving around a lot but it might save you some of ya dolla dolla bills.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: GPS Receiver GP-E2 - allowance & experience*



Knut Skywalker said:


> If you use a smartphone, you can easily just take a picture with it on the location you currently are and synchronize the gps data in Lightroom.



Even if LR4 has now map support, I'd still advise to use Geosetter (write current metadata in lr, tag with geosetter, read changed metadata in lr) because it adds the named location information to the coordinates which is very nice for later searches in lr.


----------



## candyman (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: GPS Receiver GP-E2 - allowance & experience*



Knut Skywalker said:


> If you use a smartphone, you can easily just take a picture with it on the location you currently are and synchronize the gps data in Lightroom. Maybe that is an alternative for you. It could be complicated when you're driving around a lot but it might save you some of ya dolla dolla bills.



Thanks, the money is not that of an issue (it currently cost 249 euro and you can also get 30 euro Canon cashback)

It seems just not so convenient using 2 devices (like the smartphone & DLSR) instead of the attached GP-E2 to my 5D


----------



## candyman (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: GPS Receiver GP-E2 - allowance & experience*



Marsu42 said:


> Knut Skywalker said:
> 
> 
> > If you use a smartphone, you can easily just take a picture with it on the location you currently are and synchronize the gps data in Lightroom.
> ...




Last update was in February 2011. What is your experience in using it in conjunction with other PP software like DPP of Canon or DxO Optices Elite?


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: GPS Receiver GP-E2 - allowance & experience*



candyman said:


> Last update was in February 2011. What is your experience in using it in conjunction with other PP software like DPP of Canon or DxO Optices Elite?



I only use LR, and Geosetter is rather stable so there's no urgent need for updates (you can update exiftool yourself in the program folder), just always use the newest beta: http://www.geosetter.de/geosetter_beta.exe


----------



## candyman (Dec 15, 2012)

Allright,
On my first question I got an answer from one of my contacts in Israel with reliable connections to Border Security at airports saying: "No problem to bring such a device into the country. There is no special attention for those devices. Just not use it while seen next to militairy compounds/buildings"

Of course I like to have 2nd and thrd opinion/experience on this.


*EDIT:* I also got some info from a forum member here who confirms the above

Any one with hands-on experience with the GPS GP-E2?


----------



## candyman (Dec 16, 2012)

Today I got my first hands-on experience with the GP-E2.

Installing the GP-E2 software is easy. It is called Map Utility and it is integrated also with Canons Image Browser software.
Installing the GP-E2 on the camera is easy as well. Just make sure you have the right firmware that support the GPS settings on your camera.

I went out - a rainy day - and shot in two different locations some photos. You can actually see the direction, latitude, longitude, elevation and utc (geotagging information) on the display of your LCD screen after taking the photo.
Back home I selected the images from Image Browser and then clicking the Map Utility icon in the menubar of Image Browser to locate them on the map. Very easy process as well

Display on the map in two ways: 
- the direction from where I took the photo 
- the location from where I took the photo.

Result:
- The display on the map of the direction from where I took the photo was not correct. This happened on all 13 photos. 
- The location of the 12 photos was within 10 meters correct. The displayed location of one photo was 50 meter away from where I took the photo. So not accurate.

Now, all this may be due to very cloudy sky because it was raining and maybe to GPS signal could not get through well.

I will check it again with some less cloudy weather.

Love to hear tips and your hands-on experience


----------



## Moogy (Dec 17, 2012)

You can bring GPS receivers to Israel and use it there without any problems.


----------

